
Exxon Mobil must allow climate change vote – SEC - benologist
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-exxon-mobil-shareholders-exclusive-idUSKCN0WP2TG
======
zbjornson
What "steps to prepare for a lower carbon future" can an oil company actually
take? (Unless that meant, are they bracing for a decline in oil
consumption...)

~~~
ashitlerferad
Invest in renewables research, marketing and sales.

~~~
CalRobert
And efficiency. Nothing better for the Earth than just not using the Joules in
the first place.

